# When do I start feeding my pup adult food?



## puppymama

Maya is a few days short of 8 months old and I feed her Eukanuba large breed puppy formula. I was just wondering when I could start feeding her adult foodie Eukanuba breed-specific German Shepherd formula. 


Thanks for any help you can give me. 


Caroline


----------



## BlackGSD

I start feeding puppies adult food at 8 to 10 WEEKS. If the breeder was feeding puppy food to them, I start switching them to adult kibble right after I get them. 

No offense intended, but I wouldn't feed any dog of mine Eukanuba in any way, shape, or formula at any age.


----------



## Emoore

Do it now.


----------



## sharkey19

I would decide based on how your dog is doing. My puppy has insane amounts of energy and so was quite thin up to over a year old so I didn't switch him (I now have him on a high energy food that has more calories then his puppy food!).

That being said, if your puppy is a little on the thin side, I would stick with the large breed puppy food (just make sure it is large breed). If your puppy looks like they have filled out, or are even starting to put on a little too much weight, I would switch to the adult food.


----------



## sable123

puppymama said:


> Maya is a few days short of 8 months old and I feed her Eukanuba large breed puppy formula. I was just wondering when I could start feeding her adult foodie Eukanuba breed-specific German Shepherd formula.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me.
> 
> 
> Caroline


Don't waste any food you have but that adult formula is a very good choice. Anyone that says Eukanuba is a bad food should give specific evidence. Being owned by P&G is not a valid reason. Orijen is owned by a company that makes cheap foods for supermarket and convenience stores and has had several serious recalls but that company gets a pass.

Stay with Eukanuba if your dogs is happy and healthy. You don't have to spend the extra money on the GSD formula. I would use the 28/18 Performance formula and watch the dogs weight.


----------



## idahospud49

Honestly it's a personal thing. Glock is 8 months today and I still have him on Blue Buffalo Large Breed puppy food. He is doing great on it, and as I still haven't decided what adult food I want to use I am keeping him on it for now.


----------



## S19977

My vet told me to switch to adult food at 3 months and I did. I also was on Eukanuba, but due to a recall, I had to find an alternative (since they didn't have it in stock). I went with Orijen and have been on it since.


----------



## jwemt81

Our breeder recommends switching from puppy to adult forumla between 3 and 4 months old. With large breeds like GSDs, it's best to switch to adult food early to slow down growth. The last thing you want is for them to grow too fast and end up with bone and joint problems from it. We have all 3 of our dogs on Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach and couldn't be happier with the results.


----------



## cruzincaril

what kibble would u recommend for my five mo old fem gsd who is recovering from a bout of gastroenteritis ( where she got i have no idea) but also normally has loose (not diarrhea) stools..vet says food i was giving her...wellness, simply nourish...are too rich for her..rite now vet has her on the hills science prescription i/d im at a loss as to what food to give her thats good but not rich to produce those stools..bad enuf she also has coprphagia thnx hope to get a reply as i notice these posts are a few years old..


----------

